# SQL-Injection-Lücke in ProFTPD geschlossen



## Newsfeed (12 Februar 2009)

Durch Angabe bestimmter Nutzernamen und Passwörter soll es möglich sein, sich als beliebiger Anwender anzumelden. Ein Exploit kursiert bereits.

Weiterlesen...


----------

